# Life or Death---Photos make the difference



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:help:hoto::angelid any of you see CBS Morning News a few minutes ago? There was a wonderful segment called Picture Perfect..it showed how dogs in shelters are NOT adopted due to the poor photographs and many are actually euthanized due to the poor photos...A photographer (Teresa Berg, Dallas Texas) went in and worked with a rescue group and re photographed the dogs (one was trimmed a little also, most were short haired)...she photographed them in home situations, on sofas, with a pink ribbon bow around the neck, with pearls on, with hats, anything that made them pretty or handsome...they posted the new photos and EVERY SINGLE DOG WAS ADOPTED...
Now it makes me cry that poor photos taken by the shelter people can actually HARM the dog's chances of getting adopted. GOOD photos can actually HELP the dog be adopted..and some have multiple requests..so that means perhaps another dog at the shelter will be adopted not killed..
I know we have many photographers on this list..both professional and novice. We ALL have many shelters in our neighborhoods that could use help. I have contacted Teresa, she is offering training for shelters/photographers. I will report back when I hear from her...it is a chance to make a difference, a real difference. I will keep you posted.

(OUR Havanese rescue does not have these problems..I am talking about all breed shelters..but mainly the KILL shelters..and I know by posting this we will have more wonderful ideas about how to thelp..)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great idea, Flynn! Having volunteer photographers go in and take nice pictures at animal shelters would make a world of difference - after all, you know the saying - a picture's worth a thousand words! That is so true!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> What a great idea, Flynn! Having volunteer photographers go in and take nice pictures at animal shelters would make a world of difference - after all, you know the saying - a picture's worth a thousand words! That is so true!


It is a great idea. I am only repeating it, so can't take credit for it, but I can share it...I hope I will hear something from her about the "how to, when to, etcs," I will share it with the forum. Also, I know we have some great photographers on this forum...and hope it will help at least a few dogs find homes...just think if it just starts, it will help!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

This is the link to the show you saw this morning, Flynn. I hope this link will work?


----------



## Honey Poney's (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow,
fantastic initiative.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Pet photographer's ambitious adoption photos - YouTube
> 
> This is the link to the show you saw this morning, Flynn. I hope this link will work?


Thank you so much Kathie...I appreciate it..was offline when the link became available and it was good of you to put it up...it really makes a difference, doesn't it?????
So easy to do to make such a difference...I have not had many replies, I hope others feel the same..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Kathie I was hoping you would put up that link after seeing it on fb.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, that is soo true that a picture speaks a thousand words and can certainly speak them in either a beneficial way, or a negative way. I never have thought of it that way,but I hope anyone that is affiliated with shelters reads this and implements it.

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I just hope everyone who has a shelter in their area will try and help photograph these dogs in a better setting..we have so many good photographers out there..and so many rescues needing homes..


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

When we saw Ruffles on Pet Finder the shelter didn't have a picture posted at all. We called and asked about her color. I think that's why she was still there when we called. And I'm thankful for that.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, they say a first impression is key. God bless people like her that goes out of her way to help little ones in need.


----------



## Graciesmom (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish I knew how to post a photo here of my Gracie who needs your help.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

what does Gracie need help with? It is not hard to post a photo if you go to the Go Advanced at the bottom of this message. Then you click on the paperclip above by the smile..a window will open up, you click on the top Browse button and it will take your computer, it takes me to my pictures, click on the picture you like, then you see that file name go in the box on the bottom of your page, then click on Open...it will then take that photo into the box which opened, then you click on upload...that takes a minute..after you click on upload you click on the paperclip again an it will put an attached link in your email....






then you click on submit reply


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh I may have made that too difficult can any one else help? ALSO please tell me what Gracie needs help with/??


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

To post: write message scroll down to go advanced, go to manage attachments, a pop up window will let you browse from your hard drive, then up load then post its easy. Good luck.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! I shared it on my facebook page and it is already being reposted by others  Yay!


----------

